# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA. Sept.12th 2021



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2021)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA September 12th, 2021
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. tag @Misterotis  to plan a route.😊
Theme: TIRE STORE Bikes 👨‍🔧
When: Sunday SEP.12th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.🥰
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.😎







pic by Marty @cyclingday 
Let's SEE Bikes sold by Tire Stores @BFGforme 
Over 6 years of monthly rides here at the Circle in Orange.😍
Bring out the Tire Store bikes, Let's Ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2021)

Bump this up for Sunday's Ride at the Circle, City of Orange.
Let's see some Tire Store Bikes; if you have one Ready-to-Ride.



@63caddy @downhorse @Velocipedist Co. @kevin x @markivpedalpusher @OC54 @oddball @Rusty72 @lounging @Shellygasser @Handle Bar Hoarder @Rat Rod @John @schwinnja @cyclonecoaster.com @rcole45 @mrg @cyclingday @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @ssum2 @hm. @birdzgarage @Robertriley @Joe Buffardi @Rayzway310 @Goatroper @Dawalt @eddie_bravo @Fltwd57 @rustystone2112 @srfndoc @SoBayRon @whizzer1 @WESTCOASTRIDERS @Misterotis @Bajaway @Oilit @Balloonoob @Jimmy V 
@sorryididnttagu


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 8, 2021)

*Is Shelby a tire store ... Asking for a friend *


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Is Shelby a tire store ... Asking for a friend *



No, don't think so; Google is all about Carrol....
Western Auto sold tires; so Western Flyer Heavy Duty WWII Service Bike,
will carry me up the river trail to check it out.🥰



Firestone, Sears, B.F.Goodrich, Goodyear, Dayton, Pep-Boys, just off the top-O' my head.😊
See y'all Sunday!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice!
 It's still too damn hot here to be riding around without Air Condition. 🤣


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2021)

Thanks for taking/posting pics Marty @cyclingday 
Super-Fun day with some cool bikes and riders rolling around.












Eddie @eddie_bravo put together a new bike;
much Love!😍


----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2021)

Perfect 93 degrees riding weather in the OC today, brought a couple of M&S's & Rambo, the old man! ( my grandog ) ready to ride & hanging with the young pup Sailor.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 12, 2021)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GREAT BIKES ALL HIGH END ONES PICTURES    FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## Shellygasser (Sep 12, 2021)

Fun Sunday beating the heart in OC (cooler than Hemet)


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 12, 2021)

Lots of fun Good Vibes and great energy


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 13, 2021)

Looks like there was a great turn out........


----------

